# Dad where did I come from?



## keen kook (Mar 2, 2005)

Son asks: "Daddy, how was I born?" Dad says: Ah, my son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!! 

Well, you see, your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on MSN. Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe. We sneaked into a secluded room, where your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive. 

As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the "delete" button, nine months later a blessed little Popup appeared and said: "You've got male!!!"


----------

